# He Called Today



## Bitter+Sweet (May 19, 2012)

STBXH called me at work to find out if Thursday would be ok for him to get the spare frig in the garage. I said sure. My mom will be in town so she could let him in to the garage. He asked how I was, ok I said. Told him I went back to my home town and both of my grandmothers asked about hiim. Told them he was ok. He wanted to know if I told them about our separation. I said no I haven't. He wanted to know why. I told him I was not up to telling everyone right now. 

My parents know and I told my best friends this weekend and that was hard enough. He asked what all the secrecy was about, this situation wasn't my fault. It wasn't my fault but while you were here you would blame me for not making you happy! What the world. I said there was no secracy. This was just a hard situation and I didn't fill up to telling everyone right now. Especially my grandmothers. I'm not up for all the questions that will be asked just yet. He said he respected my decision. 

I asked did he tell all of his friends yet. No he has not. Only two of his and no other family members other than his mom and sister. So why are you questioning me about who I have told. He didn't even tell his mom about him wanting to separate until 3 weeks after he made the decision. 

After that conversation I had a stomach ache the rest of the day!


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sweetie, this sucks, but it will get better. It sounds like a cliche, but it really isn't. Tell who you want when you want to. When the pain eases so will discussing the situation. My STBXH couldn't wait to broadcast the news of our separation on FB the very weekend he moved out. A friend of ours noticed that he started wearing his wedding ring on the right hand weeks before I found out about his cheating and before I asked for a divorce. Bastard. And if he won't get his stuff, sell it on craigslist. Now you could be nice and warn him, just a thought.


----------

